# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Kafeneja jonë - Te Oki

## Davius

Seriali komik *"Kafeneja jonë - Te Oki"* eshte nje serial shume i popullarizuar ne Kosove por edhe me gjere, shfaqet ne valet satelitore te RTK-se dmth kane mundesi te shohin shume njerez...

Mua me pelqejne teper ngjarjet qe trajtohen aty, me pelqen menyra e te qasurit te nje problemi me nje satire dhe humor te matur.

Eshte nje serial komik qe ja vlen te shiqohet dhe ne te luajne shume aktore kosovar qe i kemi pare ne shume seriale.

Po hap kete teme te bejme nje debat lidhur me kete.

----------


## Eldea

Jam nje adhurues i madh i keti seriali. Per mendimin tim meriton nje fame me te madhe sesa seriali tashme mjafte i njohur ne Kosove - "Familja Moderne". Ka tema me interesante dhe jane me specifike.

Ne fillim nuk e kam percjelle, mirepo koheve te fundit po e shikoj me vemendje dhe me padurim e pres te premten.

Aktori im me i preferuar eshte Kryemadhi - Labinoti. Nje aktor i cili nuk eshte aspak protetik, dhe teper i mire. E luan rolin perfekt, ashtu sic jane shumica e mashkujve. Fjale, fjale, po asnje veprim.

Pastaj edhe Saranda eshte e mire - "Logjike".

Shpresoj qe ky serial nuk do te perfundoj tani, por te kete episoda me shume, por edhe gjithashtu shpresoj qe nuk do te duket andej ndonje lloje "Longari" qe ta rrenoj tere serialin.

Kosova ka filluar te ece neper nje rruge te mire, me suksese dhe perparime te mira. Ja dy seriale deri me tani mjaft te mira. Eshte mbreselenese kur Kosova udhehiqet nga njerezit e duhur dhe jo ata qe nuk i kane dy lidhje me profesionin e tyre, qe ta shkaterrojn cdo here cdo gje! Shpresoj te kete perparime edhe ne gjera tjera.

Per fund - seriali i fundit, pra sonte qe u dha ne RTK me ka pelqyer.

----------


## Davius

> Per fund - seriali i fundit, pra sonte qe u dha ne RTK me ka pelqyer.


Te pelque momenti se sillej me ate Oki me ate ish-femren e tij qe kishte mbetur shtatzene hahaha oh teper kam qeshur...mandej edhe te gjithe jane te mire ne kete serial, une nuk e ndjek rregullisht por ja vlen cdo here te shohesh...

Aksesor me tregon dicka me shume per kete serial se nuk e ndjek rregullisht...

----------


## Eldea

As une nuk e kam ndjekur rregullisht, por keto pjeset e fundit i kam percjelle me vemendje te gjithat.

Ah po, me ka pelqyer ajo pjese, edhe pse sonte seriali ka qene me teper me nje teme serioze dhe nuk ka pase teper skena qesharake sikur epizodat e kaluara. Mirepo Kryemadhi gjithmone eshte ai qe e rregullon cdo situate. Sonte i ndihmoj Sarandes kur qe ajo e bezdisur nga ata djelmoshat ne kafene.

Pajtohem me ate cfare the - te gjithe jane te mire - "Op Vlla".

Me shume qe te shtoj dicka per kete serial nuk po di cfare, vecse me duhet ta di se a e din cfare ka ne mes te Sarandes dhe Bekim Qorrit? Dhe ne mes Shacit, Bekim Qorrit, Sebernazit dhe Artes?
Nese nuk e dine, atehere me trego..

----------


## Davius

Jo me trego se une e kam ndjek teper ralle dhe me ka pelquer me trego dicka ato lidhje e atyre...

----------


## Eldea

Ok.

Saranda dhe Bekim Qorri kane qene ne marredhenie me njeri tjetrin. Sebernazi ka qene ne marredhenie me Shacin i cili njekohesisht ka tentuar te nderroj femra njera pas tjetres. Me vone, me ne fund ai dashurohet ne vajzen e Avnis, pronarit te lokalit, e cila kthehet nga Gjermania per nje kohe te shkurter me nenen e saje per ta kryer procesin e ndarjes nena e saje me burrin - Avnin. Gjate kesaj kohe ajo dashurohet ne Shacin, dhe Shaci ne Arten dhe keshtu te dyte deshirojn te martohen por Avnija kundershton. Njekohesisht penges tjeter eshte Bekimi i cili e ka moter Sebernazin e cila pra ka qene ne marredhenie me Shacin (shpresoj ta kem mire ketu, por me sa e din une ai e ka moter Sebernazin). Shaci e pranon qe eshte dashuruar ne Arten para Sebernazit e cili mbetet e zhgenjyer dhe deshiron ta kete prane Arten, mirepo Bekimi nuk lejon dhe keshtu ai ia arrin qellimit qe Arten te beje per vete dhe t'ia merr Shacit per t'iu hakmerrur. Keshtu Bekimi mbete me Arten kurse Shaci pa asnjeren.

Gjithashtu Bekim Qorri ne kete serial eshte nje person i ashper por i drejte.

----------


## Zana e malit

Per mendimin tim, eshte nje serial interesant, qesharak...etj. Me pelqen se ne te luan Adem Mikullovci, nje artist veteran Kosovar, pastaj me pelqen edhe Teuta etj., megjithate per mua "Familja Moderne" eshte Nr-1, edhepse edhe "Kafeneja jone" ka ate veti terheqese te spektatorit-teleshikuesit!... :buzeqeshje: 

ZeM

----------


## Zzanushjaa

Vertet eshte serial i mire, eshte pak me ndryshe nga Familja Moderne...pasi qe ajo ka filluar te behet monoton, nuk ka pasur tema shume interesante ne keto serit e fundit...une mendoj keshtu  :i ngrysur: 
Mire shume tani qe filloj ky serial i ri  :buzeqeshje:  edhe pse une nuk kam kohe ti ndjek te gjitha.
Shpresojme qe do te kete prap diqka te re  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Artira

Edhe mua me pelqen shume seriali "Kafeneja jone " e sidomos Labinoti kryemadhi,Naim shaci,edhe Oki per mendimin tim tani per tani eshte seriali me i mire ne Kosove me aktore te mrekullueshem.Cdo te premte mezi pres te ulem pran televizorit ta shikoj ky serial me kenaq me disponon tej mase.Kafeneja Jone is nr.1.

----------


## Davius

Sa po perfundoje edhe nje serial i " Kafeneja jonë - Te Oki" - si zakonisht ishte fenomenal, me mafiat dhe me kidnapimin e nuses se Okit hahaha

Deri te premten duhet te presim per epizodin tjeter...

----------


## sLimShady

hahahahahahah kom vdek tuj qesh ani kur  i tha naimi kjo eshte  gruja ime dhe me furnizon me mall a mos ke deshir ti them per ty  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

Kafeneja jone sonte ishte me se e bukur. Sonte Oki vendosi te jep me qera Kryemadhit dhe kafenen me qera sepse vete nuk mund te mbaje sepse sipas disa zerava asnje njeri prej vitit te rije e kendej s'kishte shkele ne lokalin e tyre. Ishte nje serial teper i mire. Dhe nje serial qe keputesh duke qeshur me gjera te verteta qe ndodhin ne realitetin tone kosovar.

E ka pare ndokush tjeter kete serial?

----------


## viganv

*Lol seriali me i mire por menjehere mbas Familjen Moderne

Me se shumti me pelqen Oki dhe kryemadhi 

Nuk munda ta shoh epizodin e sotem*

----------


## Bl3ri

me se shumti me pelqen Naim shaci dhe tezja Gane se te qojne me qesh ha ha ha edhe labi madhi edhe oki

----------


## REALIST

Une mendoj se KAFENEJA JONE eshte shume me interesante se Familja Moderne,  mos te harrojm se aty luan dhe organizon i madhi ADEM MIKULLOVCI, ngjarjet dhe dinamizmi jane shume me te medha ne KAFENEJA JONE.  Aty ne familjen moderne pothuaj qe nuk behet asgje fare tani.... i ka dalur afati familjes moderne kurse KAFENEJA jone gjithnje po lulezon me shume.

----------


## Davius

Çdo fillim jave, ne video-playerin e mëposhtëm mund të shikoni episodin më të ri te serialit humoristik kosovar *KAFENEJA JONË*.

http://video4.rtklive.com/kafeneja_jone.wmv

----------


## naim_kobe08

nuk po mujsha me keshyr videon ketu :S

----------


## The.ReaL

Kafeneja jonë eshte serial me i mirë komik ne Kosovë  :buzeqeshje: 

Bekim Qorri :shkelje syri:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Troyan.

-bi bi bi bikim  :perqeshje: 
a e degjuat Saranden " une votoj me vote te fshehte per axhen Avni " lool

----------

